# wait...wait.. how the fuck do I get there...???



## creature (Feb 17, 2018)

Ok...

I was staring At threes tress trees & shit...

Goddamn God Damn 
& god
God
godfucking mnda damn
the pjonr phone stole shit.


----------



## creature (Feb 17, 2018)

Holy fuck.
Holy Almighy Fucking 
Fuck.


I come
i I 
I come
&
cum
for
u
u
f
ucking
azzsssholes...

die, fuckers

d
ie
j
u
u
s
t


fucking die.

teepee.


----------



## creature (Feb 17, 2018)

Holy Fuck.


----------



## autumn (Feb 17, 2018)

Amen


----------



## creature (Feb 17, 2018)

A fucking mehn


----------



## creature (Feb 17, 2018)

I found my goddamned fucking spork...


----------



## creature (Feb 17, 2018)

i love a godamn good fucking spork...


----------



## creature (Feb 17, 2018)

Get close enough.... you know...?
hi ust get fucking
Close
enough...


----------



## creature (Feb 17, 2018)

Just
Get
Fucking
Close
Enough.


----------



## creature (Feb 17, 2018)

I hope i see God .
I Hope God
Says
"go for it, asshole, & fuck the fucking keyboard.
no keyboards needed, where it is all fucking about, although they are as good as any other fucking paddle..
if you go
where
the
Stream
fucking
Takes
you...


----------



## creature (Feb 17, 2018)

""""""""""

&" 
"


----------



## creature (Feb 17, 2018)

Birds..
little birds..
hoping I never come near enough..

they Stalk 
what they think
i

forget...


O.. Oh..
o, little birds..

never,
never

Never

trust us..

but You
Know
This,
Already...


----------



## Tude (Feb 18, 2018)

I need vertically designed reading glasses to read yer stuff @creature LOL luv you dude


----------



## Odin (Feb 18, 2018)

little birds 
pretty little birds

pretty

pretty

hiip

hoppp

hop

hip
hip hopping

they are clever and eat the 

bread

but never trust the 

hairless 

ape

::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## creature (Feb 18, 2018)

Tude said:


> I need vertically designed reading glasses to read yer stuff @creature LOL luv you dude



Ahh, my Valkyrie.. : )

i am usually laying on my side, when i drool this shit..

i'll be vertical for you any day..

@Odin Father, preserve us... : )


----------

